# Angeln in Deutschland als Däne



## Preben Thomsen (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin seit fast 50 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Angler. Der Sport hat mir viele schöne Erlebnisse an Gewässer in Dänemark, Norwegen, Schweden und Slovenien gegeben. Ich würde jetzt gerne in Deutschland angeln und habe dazu einige Fragen bezüglich der Voraussetzungen. 
Brauche ich einen Fischereischein, wenn ich an der Küste angeln möchte ? 
Ich habe einen dänischen Fischereischein und bin Mitglied von drei Vereinen in Dänemark - kann der dänische Schein es ermöglichen, dass ich ohne Fischerprüfung einen Fischereischein in Deutschland erhalten kann ? ( vorerst für Schleswig Holstein ) 
Ist es als Däne eine Voraussetzung, dass ich einen deutschen Fischereischein habe um in einem deutschen Verein aufgenommen zu werden ?
Muss ich den deutschen Schein haben um Tageskarten/Gastkarten zun lösen ? Ich hoffe Sie können mir bei diese Fragen - oder einen Teil der Fragen - weiterhelfen


----------



## Aal_Willi (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Du kannst Dich mal in einen Thread von einem Österreicher
einklinken, mit gleicher Frage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258260

Desweiteren bekommst Du die entsprechenden Auskünfte bei
der unteren Fischereibehörde der jeweiligen Stadt - die Vereine
muss man einfach anrufen, da kann man so wenig zu sagen.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

In Deutschland ist der Schein heilig.|rolleyes

Es gibt Ausnahmeregeln für ausländische Gäste, wobei es aber meist im Ermessen der ausstellenden Behörde liegt, ob Deine dänischen "Scheine" eine ausreichende Sachkenntnis beweisen.

Vereinsmitglied wirst Du aber nur schwer werden können, weil hierfür meist der Nachweis der Fischerprüfung erforderlich ist, und der Fischereischein alleine oft nicht ausreicht.

Du wirst nicht umhn kommen, Dich bei der entsprecheden Behörde/Verein nach der jeweiligen Regelung zu erkundigen.

Wenn Du einen Deutschen Fischereischein bekommst, kannst Du aber in jedem Fall Erlaubniskarten kaufen.


Mich überfäll bei solchen Anfragen immer ein heftiges fremdschämen, weil ich in anderen Ländern relativ problemlos angeln kann, Gäste von dort in Deutschland aber offenbar nicht erwünscht sind.

Würde ich in Dänemark leben, nichts und niemand triebe mich zum angeln in ein derart unverschämt Gastunfreundliches Land wie Deutschland.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Nachtrag:

In Schleswig Holstein kannst Du problemlos einen zeitlich begrenzten Touristenfischereischein kaufen. 

Tu das nicht, denn niemand ist verpflichtet, Dir auf Vorlage dessen einen Erlaubnisschein zu verkaufen.
Und der Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein fordert seine Vereine auf, Tourischeininhabern die Erlaubnis zu verwehren.
Und die meisten Vereine folgen diesem Aufruf.

Das ist also rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Es wäre aber sehr nett von Dir, wenn Du in der Sache weitermachen solltest, Deine Erfahrungen hier zu posten.
Auch und insbesondere, wenn sie negativ sind.


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Hi,
kannst es ja hier mal versuchen.Da bekommt man auch Angelerlaubnisscheine für Dänemark.http://www.dsangelsport.de/


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



MeisterJäger73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst es ja hier mal versuchen.Da bekommt man auch Angelerlaubnisscheine für Dänemark.http://www.dsangelsport.de/




Ächmm, er ist Däne, möchte aber in Deutschland angeln.


----------



## Franky (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



MeisterJäger73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> kannst es ja hier mal versuchen.Da bekommt man auch Angelerlaubnisscheine für Dänemark.http://www.dsangelsport.de/



Meinste, dass die das denn dann umdrehen und einem Dänen Erlaubnisscheine für Deutschland ausstellen??????  

Ich fürchte auch, dass es für ausländische Gäste um einiges komplizierter ist, dauerhaft eine Erlaubnis zu erhalten, als andersherum (siehe NL, DK etc). Eigentlich 'ne bodenlose Frechheit, wenn man es genau betrachtet...  Ich würde aber mal ganz freundlich in Kiel anrufen und höflich fragen: 0049 (0)431 988 0
Im Zweifel eine positive Antwort gleich schriftlich geben lassen... :m


----------



## Justsu (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Tu das nicht, denn niemand ist verpflichtet, Dir auf Vorlage dessen einen Erlaubnisschein zu verkaufen.
> Und der Landesanglerverband Schleswig Holstein fordert seine Vereine auf, Tourischeininhabern die Erlaubnis zu verwehren.
> Und die meisten Vereine folgen diesem Aufruf.
> 
> Das ist also rausgeschmissenes Geld.


 
Es ging ihm aber doch (zumindest auch) um das Angeln an der Küste in Schleswig Holstein!? Da bräuchte er dann doch ausschließlich den Touristenschein und könnte gleich loslegen, oder sehe ich das falsch;+#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Justsu schrieb:


> Es ging ihm aber doch (zumindest auch) um das Angeln an der Küste in Schleswig Holstein!? Da bräuchte er dann doch ausschließlich den Touristenschein und könnte gleich loslegen, oder sehe ich das falsch;+#c




Jo, da magst Du Recht haben.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Für Dänen die in Deutschland angeln wollen gibt es eine allgemein gültige Kleiderordnung !   :q

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...MAF5hQ_iuqpsN2P01S7HN6uKYNBVmmTpWnCokHZ5J8s4n


----------



## Corinna68 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

@Preben Thomsen
Schau mal hier
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fisch-hitparade.de%2Ffischereischein.php&ei=FAIdUfu7NY7EtAba9ICoCQ&usg=AFQjCNHyQjT-ASaABp8QVwBhnBWyQHZrHA&bvm=bv.42452523,d.Yms&cad=rja


----------



## Preben Thomsen (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Vorab vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Ich kann die Meinung von Ralle24 über den Sinn meiner Bemühungen bislang nur bestätigen. Ich habe bei zwei Vereine "angeklopft" - in dem einen Fall überhaupt keine Antwort erhalten und in dem anderen Fall eine Telefonnummer erhalten, wo ich mich melden sollte ( nach mehrfachen Versuchen immer noch keine Antwort ). Es handelte sich dabei nicht um Vereine, die über "Supergewässer" verfügen. Ich werde weiterhin versuchen - aber werde mich wahrscheinlich auf das Angeln an der Küste konzentrieren müssen. Nochmals vielen Dank - und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja an einem Lachsfluss oder Forellenbach in Dänemark, wo ihr immer wilkommen seit.


----------



## Preben Thomsen (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

An Corinna68: Danke für den Link. Dort ist angegeben, dass man in Schleswig Holstein als Ausländer einen Schein erhalten kann, wenn man eine Prüfung, die die dortige Prüfung entspricht, nachweisen kann. Das gibt keinen Sinn - es gibt keine solche Prüfungen !!!!! Ich habe jahrzentelang für das Angeln auf internationaler Ebene gekämpft und ïn der EAA ( European Anglers Alliance ) Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund vertreten. Das Angeln in Deutschland scheint aber sich an jegliche Art der Internationalisierung klammheimlich vorbei zu schleichen.


----------



## FörsterChris (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Preben Thomsen schrieb:


> An Corinna68: Danke für den Link. Dort ist angegeben, dass man in Schleswig Holstein als Ausländer einen Schein erhalten kann, wenn man eine Prüfung, die die dortige Prüfung entspricht, nachweisen kann. Das gibt keinen Sinn - es gibt keine solche Prüfungen !!!!! Ich habe jahrzentelang für das Angeln auf internationaler Ebene gekämpft und ïn der EAA ( European Anglers Alliance ) Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund vertreten. Das Angeln in Deutschland scheint aber sich an jegliche Art der Internationalisierung klammheimlich vorbei zu schleichen.



Das ist für mich bereits jetzt schon der Beitrag des Monats hier im Forum. Sehr treffend bemerkt.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Preben Thomsen schrieb:


> An Corinna68: Danke für den Link. Dort ist angegeben, dass man in Schleswig Holstein als Ausländer einen Schein erhalten kann, wenn man eine Prüfung, die die dortige Prüfung entspricht, nachweisen kann. Das gibt keinen Sinn - es gibt keine solche Prüfungen !!!!! Ich habe jahrzentelang für das Angeln auf internationaler Ebene gekämpft und ïn der EAA ( European Anglers Alliance ) Danmarks Sportsfiskerforbund vertreten. Das Angeln in Deutschland scheint aber sich an jegliche Art der Internationalisierung klammheimlich vorbei zu schleichen.



Ja, wir deutschen machen gerne anderen und uns selbst das Leben unnötig schwer...... #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Preben Thomsen schrieb:


> Das Angeln in Deutschland scheint aber sich an jegliche Art der Internationalisierung klammheimlich vorbei zu schleichen.




Das siehst Du jetzt aber vollkommen falsch.

Es ist der Rest der Welt, der nicht begreifen will, dass Deutschland die alleine seligmachende Moral besitzt. 
Nach Deutschem Verständnis verweigert sich der Rest der Welt 
einer Internationalisierung.


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das siehst Du jetzt aber vollkommen falsch.
> 
> Es ist der Rest der Welt, der nicht begreifen will, dass Deutschland die alleine seligmachende Moral besitzt.
> Nach Deutschem Verständnis verweigert sich der Rest der Welt
> einer Internationalisierung.



So kann man es natürlich auch ausdrücken....


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Preben Thomsen schrieb:


> Vorab vielen Dank für die bisherigen Antworten. Ich kann die Meinung von Ralle24 über den Sinn meiner Bemühungen bislang nur bestätigen. Ich habe bei zwei Vereine "angeklopft" - in dem einen Fall überhaupt keine Antwort erhalten und in dem anderen Fall eine Telefonnummer erhalten, wo ich mich melden sollte ( nach mehrfachen Versuchen immer noch keine Antwort ). Es handelte sich dabei nicht um Vereine, die über "Supergewässer" verfügen. Ich werde weiterhin versuchen - aber werde mich wahrscheinlich auf das Angeln an der Küste konzentrieren müssen. Nochmals vielen Dank - und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja an einem Lachsfluss oder Forellenbach in Dänemark, wo ihr immer wilkommen seit.


 
Kurz ich möchte mich als Deutscher bei Dier ausdrücklich entschuldigen.
Der jetzige Zustand ist eine Schande.

Gäste aus anderen Ländern, sind wohl gar nicht vorgesehen.
Das manche verständnisvoll ein Auge zu kneifen, hilft da auch nicht viel.
Es ist einfach nur traurig.
Wir fahren selbstverständlich überall hin, und vergesssen das Ihr alle umgekehrt vielleicht auch mal zu uns kommen wollt.
Da pennt der Gesetzgeben, die Verbände so oder so, die Fremdenverkehrsvereine auch und die Aussteller in den Vereine wollen oft nichts falsch machen.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht Absicht, so würde ich es aber sehen wenn ich nicht in Deutschland leben würde.

Ich stehe ja zur Fischerprüfung, aber eben nur für in Deutschland lebene Angler, oder welchen die eben nicht nur als Gäste fischen wollen.
(Der Turistenschein in S.H mag in die richtige Richtung gehen, aber da auch jeder Deutsche den erhalten kann und so die Prüfung umgangen wird, wird er wahrscheinlich aus Prinzip abgelehnt.) 

Mag ja auch sein, das der Bundesfischereischein sinnvoll ist.
Der müsste dann aber, unabhängig einer Prüfung zu erwerben sein.

Kombiniert kommt es einem Verbot für ausländischen Angler nahe.#q

Da müßte zwingend etwas gemacht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Tja - am deutschen, organisierten (Anglerun)Wesen soll die  Welt genesen....

Ich kann Dich auch nur um Entschuldigung bitten für unfähige Verbände und Funktionäre, unfähige Politiker, naturferne Angelvorstellungen und die Mehrzahl der organisierten deutschen Angler, die das genauso wollen.......

Ich freue mich auf meine nächsten Besuch in Dänemark.......



PS:
EAA?
Da war doch ein Mohnert Vize - kein Wunder, dass Du da nix erreichen konntest, der trägt auch das Angeln in Deutschland zu Grabe als VDSF-Präsi und (Kon)Fusionstreiber........


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Mensch Bernd kommst du da auch hinter ? Das tollste ist aber - auch wenn sie die Prüfung machen wollten - das gibt es alles nur auf Deutsch. Aussage eines uns bekannten Landesverbandspräsidenten : Das muss so sein, das machen wir extra, damit Ausländer auch Deutsche Gesetze verstehen und umsetzen können. Wer kein Deutsch kann, kann in Deutschland eben nicht Angeln, so ist das ....|sagnix dazu. 
Das musste ich ja noch sogar als Deutscher nach über 50 Jahren Angeln, nur weil ich das Bundesland gewechselt habe. Aber ich hab den Quatsch abgelegt und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Tja - am deutschen, organisierten (Anglerun)Wesen soll die Welt genesen....
> 
> Ich kann Dich auch nur um Entschuldigung bitten für unfähige Verbände und Funktionäre, unfähige Politiker, naturferne Angelvorstellungen und die Mehrzahl der organisierten deutschen Angler, die das genauso wollen.......
> 
> ..


 
Thomas, du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht das sich daran etwas ändert, wenn Fr. Dr. schon sinngemäß sagt : Nur organisierte haben hier das Recht zu angeln und nicht jeder, der irgentwann einmal irgentwo eine Angel in der Hand hatte ....


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> In Schleswig Holstein kannst Du problemlos einen zeitlich begrenzten Touristenfischereischein kaufen.
> 
> ...



In SH zahlst Du aber für diverse Erlaubniskarten als NICHT- VDSF Mitglied den doppelten Preis.

Aber ganz ehrlich, an Deiner Stelle würde ich überall woanders Angeln aber nur nicht in Deutschland. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, wäre es das allerletzte Land wo ich Angeln möchte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, wäre es das allerletzte Land wo ich Angeln möchte.



Nur Geduld. Vielleicht ist es bald das erste Land, in dem Du nicht mehr angeln darfst.|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur Geduld. Vielleicht ist es bald das erste Land, in dem Du nicht mehr angeln darfst.|rolleyes


 
Der Weg dahin wurde gestern geebnet...


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

Mensch Bernd kommst du da auch hinter ?

Das ärgert mich schon seit ich 16 Jahre bin.
Das betrifft ja nicht mal nur Gäste aus dem Ausland.
Das betraff weniger auch all jene aus anderen Bundesländern die über Überganzfristen den Fischereischein behalten konnten ohne je eine Prüfung zu machen.
Da wird es schon problematisch für einen Freund aus S.H  (ohne Prüfung und Verein, aber mit Bundesfischereischein) 
einen Gastschein in Niedersachsen  zu bekommen.


----------



## MefoProf (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland als Däne*

ich habe dasselbe Problem und muß wirklich sagen, dass die deutsche Gesetzeslage in Bezug auf die Angelfischerei einfach nur beschämend, diskriminierend und ausländerfeindlich ist, um es mal milde auszudrücken  #d

Ich habe auch erhebliche Zweifel, ob dieser Ausschluss anderer EU Bürger von der Angelfischerei überhaupt mit der EU Gesetzeslage zu vereinbaren ist, aber wo kein Kläger..... 

Meien persönlichen Erfahrungen bisher:

In Niedersachsen habe ich zumindest beim BVO Emden keine Probleme gehabt eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen  Ich mußte dazu aber die Zugehörigkeit zu einem dänischen Verein dokumentieren können, was natürlich Vereinslose wiederum ausschließt.

In SH habe ich den Tourischein erworben und habe damit zumindest an dem privat bewirtschafteten Wittensee eine Angelerlaubnis bekommen.

Küste ist weder in SH, noch in NDS ein Problem.


----------

